# Any good trick for leaky valve stem for tractor



## Luke0927 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't have time to pull wheel and tire for another week or two.  Valve stem where it's coming out of the rim is leaking...anyone know any good tricks I thought about running a bead of silicon around the bottom.  Luckily no water in the tires.

Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you sure what you are seeing is a tubeless valve stem and not the tube stem?

If it is a tube leaking there is only one solution.  Break the tire down and pull out the tube.  Repair or replace it.


----------



## kc65 (Jun 17, 2014)

maybe you just need to tighten the nut that holds valve stem in rim...every now and then my john deere does same thing...


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah it's good and hand tight going to check with a pair of channel locks...I was boring holes and had it here by the house so not sure what would have it it if its not that.  Saw it went down and added air with portable tank to see if could find leak and could hear it from bottom of steam, not the middle core.  Tires might not be tubed I just no there is no water in them.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 17, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> yeah it's good and hand tight going to check with a pair of channel locks...I was boring holes and had it here by the house so not sure what would have it it if its not that.  Saw it went down and added air with portable tank to see if could find leak and could hear it from bottom of steam, not the middle core.  Tires might not be tubed I just no there is no water in them.



If there were a liquid solution in the tires that would be liquid leaking out instead of air. If you have a valve stem that is threaded I bet you have a tube.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes I know there is no water in tires cause I have thought about adding it.  It will be 2 weeks before I have time to mess with taking wheel and tire off and taking in.  I might do like i said and run some silcone around bottom of valve stem and rim just to help hold it a little better where I can finish boring my holes.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 17, 2014)

My valve stems are threaded with no tubes. Keep the air tank handy. Don't want to role it off in a bad spot.


----------



## rospaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Pops had one do that and for a temp fix he back off the nut, pulled out his money/bus card holder (a few large rubber bands) wrapped them around the stem and tightened the nut on the rubber bands. It held air until we got it home 4 days later. May be a thick small o-ring will work?


----------



## greasemonkey1313 (Jun 18, 2014)

rospaw I don't know if that will work, but that sounds like a great temp. repair. Gotta love those farm-boy fix its. I love to hear other people's solutions...put those in the bank for later use. Not my post originally, but glad you posted this. Will surely keep that one locked away and know that one day I will have to use this.


----------

